

Help us find an international name for our startup - stoffr

Hi everyone,<p>We're at a loss to find an internationally viable name for our online menu app, StamSted.<p>In Danish, StamSted means your 'haunt', 'that local place down on the corner' and that's what we're all about. Local menus, you can order directly from.<p>We're not sure if the the StamSted will be catchy/memorable in english.<p>We considered stuff along the lines of 'patronify.com' - but patronize is probably more about being condesending, than being a patron these days!<p>Cheers if you have any thoughts or ideas! :)<p>stoffr from StamSted.com, Denmark.
======
revorad
I find the key in naming is that it's memorable. Everything else, including
the meaning, is secondary.

Here are some random ideas:

dishdrum.com

menubowl.com

plumplate.com

tastytango.com

menulia.com

foodflava.com

menusandwich.com

fooduppa.com

tastyrelish.com

tastytricks.com

You can tell I like alliteration ;-)

~~~
stoffr
cheers, I can tell you do! Thanks.

~~~
revorad
If you want to use the word menu, then these are also available:

menuli.com

menulio.com and menul.io

menulix.com

------
elssar
Try <http://namestation.com> \--> go over there & start a name contest. It's
kinda like crowd sourced name picking. You might get 20-30 odd names, but
other than that the participation isn't great. For instance, people don't seem
to vote on name ideas given by others & are more interested in posting their
own ideas.

But FWIW I think that StamSted is quiet good, and homestead means a persons
home, so I can see the connection there. In fact, if you don't use it, I might
commandeer the domain :P

~~~
stoffr
OK that's great to hear. Thanks elssar.

would StamStead be better?

~~~
elssar
Well, both are very similar & since StamSted is in Danish, I'd say go with it.
Could even mention that on your site, maybe made to look like a Danish-English
dictionary entry. At least that's how I'd do it.

------
genwin
StamSted isn't horrible to me, but it is a bit awkward because it's two harsh
syllables together.

I'm fond of somewhat memorable made-up names (the better ones being long
gone), over two dictionary words concatenated. I think most people don't care
if the name connotes what the site is about. For example, I like Spotify
better than RadioSave.

How about including some part of "local" or "menu" in the name? Give me an
address to mail an idea for one that's not taken (team@stamsted.com?).

~~~
stoffr
Hi genwin,

Thank you for your comments :)

I agree that something with local in it would be good. I'm thinking there
might be a good word for those 'hidden' places that only the locals know.

Anyways: You're welcome to write us at team@stamsted.com

Best,

Kristoffer (@stoffr)

------
Jfly
One of the sites that helped me find great name suggestions was
<http://www.squadhelp.com>. I got 400+ business and startup name suggestions
in 2 days. They engage people across the world who submit ideas – and the best
idea wins the award amount. It sure beats the time and energy I would have
spent myself to come up with names. You might want to check them out

------
Mz
I don't see any problem with going with StamSted.

Google did not mean "search the web" until a company by that name improved
search. America did not have an English word for glastnost until the Russians
gave us their word for it. For the international market, I would just make an
effort to adequately convey the concept. You might find that some countries
don't really have a word for it because they don't really have it as a
practice. In the U.S., that idea is kind of old fashioned and not the way most
Americans think of their lives. To my American ears, it sounds like a
delightful practice found elsewhere or that might have been around when I was
growing up with my pet dinosaur and rotary phone. It sounds attractive but it
doesn't sound like something we really have currently. I would be thrilled to
have some foreign company teach my country such things.

Best of luck.

~~~
stoffr
Thanks for your, comment Mz. I find it really insightful as to how Danish
words are understood in foreign ears. Thanks!

------
ideaoverload
try <http://domaintyper.com>

Very fast domain availability check and gives you suggestions for names based
on partial input.

~~~
stoffr
Thanks! That site is really cool.

